# Andy's Orchids Haul



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I just got back from Andy's Orchids up in Encinitas about twenty minutes from my place. I was not sure what to expect but left amazed! The place is awesome. So many orchids. They had like 4 greenhouses stuffed with orchids. Andy estimated he had anywhere from 500 to 750 thousand plants. I had to duck my head to look around the greenhouses. Anyways, I had a guide take me through the facilities and help direct me to stuff she thought she would do well in my setup. She was very patient and helpful, a pleasure to work with. I will definately be going back.

Anyways, here's what I came home with

Bulbophyllum alagense large form
Bulbophyllum fraudulentum
Cishweinfia rostrata
Haraella ordata
Lusidia discolor alba
Maxillaria uncata
Podochilus muricatus
Stelis sp mini (Brazil)
Vanilla planifolia varigated green and white

Anybody have any first hand experience with any of these species?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Very nice, and don't mind Mitch he is having a rough day.
I just purchased some orchids at Frog day I'm hoping do well in my viv. In fact i for the same maxallaria and two species of stellis. I'm curious how the Cishweinfia works out for you. Lately have frequented andy's website and had my eye on a Cishweinfia.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

PantMan said:


> Very nice, and don't mind Mitch he is having a rough day.
> I just purchased some orchids at Frog day I'm hoping do well in my viv. In fact i for the same maxallaria and two species of stellis. I'm curious how the Cishweinfia works out for you. Lately have frequented andy's website and had my eye on a Cishweinfia.


Hey! All I want is some pics haha


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

LMAO, Its good to see you still have a sense of humor despite your FF situation.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Just a quick note for all you locals, Andy's in not open to the public without an appointment. You can't just "show up" and have a look around.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Did I read correctly between 500 and 750 thousand plants? As in 500,000 to 750,000!? Tell me these are clones/individual plants not species, otherwise I might blow a gasket.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

fleshfrombone said:


> Did I read correctly between 500 and 750 thousand plants? As in 500,000 to 750,000!? Tell me these are clones/individual plants not species, otherwise I might blow a gasket.


Yeah plants, not species. There are believed to "only" be about 30,000 species of orchids.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Andy told me he grows over 1,000 SPECIES of orchid last time I saw him. RIDICUOUS.

Nice score on the orchids. The V. pLanifolia will get huge in a viv, and each flower lasts only a single day. All the rest should be great choices for viv plants


----------



## Bananaslug (Feb 18, 2010)

I've got bulbophyllum alagense and it's growing like a weed!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> Yeah plants, not species. There are believed to "only" be about 30,000 species of orchids.


Yeah that's what I thought, I wouldn't think Andy would make a mistake like that.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Haraella ordata is a pretty cool plant that blooms a lot. I give mine about 750 foot candles and water every other day


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

phender said:


> Just a quick note for all you locals, Andy's in not open to the public without an appointment. You can't just "show up" and have a look around.


I definately should have mentioned this. I called on monday to make my appointment. Definately wasn't a flyby.



frogparty said:


> Andy told me he grows over 1,000 SPECIES of orchid last time I saw him. RIDICUOUS.
> 
> Nice score on the orchids. The V. pLanifolia will get huge in a viv, and each flower lasts only a single day. All the rest should be great choices for viv plants


I asked him how many species he grows and I forgot what he said. I was stuck on the fact that he was caring for over a half million plants! The magnitude of what I saw today must be seen to be believed.

Thanks for the heads up with the v. planifolia. Andy showed me a lizard vivarium he had that had a v. planifolia in and it looked great. Plus my guide told me that it could be trimmed and that taking cuttings was easy. My guide also told me that V. planifolia would only bloom once the vine reached like nine feet or some other ridiculous length which it obviously won't in my 18" cube exoteras. I got the varigated type but they also had another cultivar that was just green. I chose the varigated type because the green one appeared too much like pothos, had much larger leaves than the varigated, and was lankier looking.



Bananaslug said:


> I've got bulbophyllum alagense and it's growing like a weed!


Good to know that it has done well for you. I really like its growth habit. I was told that cuttings from this were relatively easy to take and mount. Have you or anyone else out there tried this? It looks like I could take several cuttings right now but I think I'm going to wait a while.



Mitch said:


> Hey! All I want is some pics haha


I just took some pictures tonight. I need to take my camera over to a friends house to transfer them over to a computer (I don't have a cord). Wish I had more skill with a camera, but think I got some decent shots. I'll try to get them posted tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

This is my first time posting pictures so bear with me hear. Alright in alphabetical order.

Bulbophyllum alagense large form.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Bulbophyllum fraudulentum


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Cischweinfia rostrata


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Haraella ordata


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Ludisia discolor alba


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Maxillaria uncata


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Podochilus muricatus


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Stellis species mini (Brazil)


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Vanilla planifolia varigated green and white


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

Being the noob to plants, but really enjoying killing them, and hopefully some day actually growing them. Don't Orchids only bloom once? Or in a vivarium can you actually get them to bloom multiple times? Don't mean to take away from thread just wondering. I like how the seem to be all drift wood mounters.


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

I really like the look of the rostrata, muriscuta and the stellis. Might look in to using those in my next viv.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures! Awesome orchids you got there.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Color me jealous, nice haul!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

varanoid said:


> Podochilus muricatus


If you ever divide it Ill trade you


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Mitch said:


> Thanks for the pictures! Awesome orchids you got there.





VicSkimmr said:


> Color me jealous, nice haul!


Thanks for the compliments guys.



frogparty said:


> If you ever divide it Ill trade you


I'll definately keep that in mind. When the time comes I will send you a pm. I love the fern like growth of that orchid. I was told that I could divide\ take cuttings of most of the stuff that I purchased. I have never done it before with orchids, but when I start to see some good growth I was going to take some back to Andy to have him show me how it is done.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The only orchids that have done really well for me in my frog vivs are the Jewel Orchids and the Vanilla. All the others suffered a pretty languishing demise. The others I have stay in a greenhouse through Winter and then on my porch for the Summer.

Hopefully, you'll have better luck!

Richard.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Woodsman said:


> The only orchids that have done really well for me in my frog vivs are the Jewel Orchids and the Vanilla. All the others suffered a pretty languishing demise. The others I have stay in a greenhouse through Winter and then on my porch for the Summer.
> 
> Hopefully, you'll have better luck!
> 
> Richard.


I will be keeping them out of the vivarium for while. When I do put them in a viv I will keep a good eye on them. If I start to see signs that the plant is struggling, I will remove them and just enjoy them outside the vivarium. Glad to know that the vanilla will do well though. I really like the colors on the leaves.


----------

